# Can you split a phone line cable 2 different ways?



## Julie Thomas

Hey friends,

If there is a phone cable going through my loft can I cut that cable and connect it to a splitter so there is one cable going in and two different cables going out!! Is this possible and if so how do I do it and is there are any tools I will need and what kind of splitter will I need!! Much info would be nice I am a novice at this sort of stuff!

Can anyone have an idea please help me?

Thanks a lot
Julie Thomas


----------



## octaneman

Hi Julie Thomas


Yes you could, you don't need any special tools just a screw driver and wire cutters. What you need is phone wire, phone jacks , to connect the phone line from the splitter and then to the individual rooms. 

Before you proceed to do this you need a little background. The phone works with electricity just like your wall outlets. At rest the phone wires produce 50 volts A/C, when the phone rings that voltage spikes to 90 volts A/C.


:stop: If you are not comfortable working with electricity have a technician do it for you. 





Here's a howto videos: How To Install A Phone Jack extension - YouTube


How To Install A Phone Jack extension Part 2/2 - YouTube


----------

